# Wasp control with trellises



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

So I've got a number of star jasmine trellises around the house we love, but unfortunately so too so the wasps in our area - San Antonio, TX. The challenge is not only in them overrunning our pool and fountain area, but me finding their nests unexpectedly - extremely hard to see with all the foliage.

Is there a product I could use to manage these effectively? Past few years I've just been spraying nests with dish soap, which is killing a bunch and not harming the foliage but unfortunately not effective enough. Would something like permethrin SFR do the trick? And is there anything I could use as a preventive?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I. Don't. Know. fer sure but,

I would look into traps, DIY kind found on YouTube.

I have a nephew that raises horses and they couldn't get near certain parts of their property after they'd gone to settlement. DIY traps is what I remember his wife going to town with and definitely recall their saying the first year they didn't find out about the DIY traps until the problem was out of control cuz they got a late start but, the next Spring they discovered putting the traps out early enough - and maintaining them - basically "nipped it in the bud" as they trapped the first and all subsequent colonizers … I imagine it will matter specifically what species of wasp you're dealing with also …

If they're mud daubers (doesn't sound like it) we leave those alone - like all the non-venomous snakes we have on our property mud daubers are NOT AGGRESSIVE and they do more good than harm ( mud daubers' main diet is spiders :thumbup: and snakes, well, mice, y'know! :thumbup:

"Wasp Traps That Work:" https://duckduckgo.com/?q=diy+wasp+traps+that+work&t=h_&ia=web


----------



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

I tried a few wasp traps previously, the ones sold at Home Depot / Lowes with terrible reviews, but never caught anything. Perhaps the DIY route would be more effective.

It's small paper wasps I'm dealing with mostly, as well as these red (maroon colored) Texas wasps also. We get a number of mud daubers also but I'm not bothered by those.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobStrauss said:


> …It's small paper wasps I'm dealing with mostly, …


 :thumbup:

Good ju-ju from entomologist Diane …


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Talked to my nephew and the wasps they went after involved traps with pieces of actual raw meat in them (small amounts of ground beef).

We have friends about 40-minutes West of where I'm typing this who could NEVER even dream about hanging any container with any amount of fruit juice in it - where they live those aren't called bee traps, they're extremely effective, broad daylight BEAR BAITS!!!!!!  :lol:

Best o' success!

Edit: again, don't be discouraged if wasps are already present - it's when you start trapping THE VERY FIRST ONES that appear next season where you're gonna see a drop in numbers. :nod:


----------



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

440mag said:


> BobStrauss said:
> 
> 
> > …It's small paper wasps I'm dealing with mostly, …
> ...


Thanks, I'll give some traps like this a try.

Also saw a popular YouTube video that advocated mixing boric acid into Apple juice, then pouring into cans as a bait. Aim was not to trap the wasps but to let them in and bring back the boric acid mix to the nest. It was claimed to work great but I don't see it mentioned anywhere else.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobStrauss said:


> … Also saw a popular YouTube video that advocated mixing boric acid into Apple juice, then pouring into cans as a bait. Aim was not to trap the wasps but to let them in and bring back the boric acid mix to the nest. It was claimed to work great but I don't see it mentioned anywhere else.


Uh, um, ok but, a concern there would be contributing to the widespread wipe-out of pollinators we the human race depend upon … the bees (edited: I ASSume would) also take such "attractant-laced" boric back to their hive and … "Zap!" another entire colony gone … :?


----------



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6wElK5Jbr18

The video was produced by a rancher who's also a beekeeper. Even showed the DIY bait cans next to his hives.

Of course one video on YouTube of all places doesn't prove anything. Perhaps diluting the juice further would be a safer approach.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobStrauss said:


> The video was produced by a rancher who's also a beekeeper. Even showed the DIY bait cans next to his hives.
> 
> Of course one video on YouTube of all places doesn't prove anything. Perhaps diluting the juice further would be a safer approach.


I edited my initial post as it was my assumption honey bees would be attracted to and carry the boric acid mixture back to their hives …. I haven't had chance to watch the video yet but, I can't imagine any true rancher having time to just make stuff up.

I know I'd try almost anything if the wasps were around where my family gathers. :thumbup:


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Tempo dust works great. Just wait until evening time when they are calm and use a duster to shoot a little bit of material near or on the nest.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BobStrauss said:


> …
> The video was produced by a rancher who's also a beekeeper. Even showed the DIY bait cans next to his hives. …


Color me "learned sumpin' new today!!!!!" :thumbup:

I am going try this with the ants on our dock … being directly over the water has always prevented me from using any insecticide out there but, a secured container with sugar / boric mix may be just the ticket … perhaps inside the dock closet as no wind ever gets in there ….

ONE QUESTION I HAVE if anyone can discern from the audio what it is the rancher says at the 3:09 (3-minute 9-second) mark - at the 3:00 minute mark he says, "_don't get the the kind for (*inaudible to me*) uses - make sure it says 100% boric acid_"

I've listened to it over and over and I can't understand what it is he refers to at that 3:09 to 3:11 minute mark ….


----------



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

He says "don't get the kind that uh.. that they make for umm roaches that's not boric acid. You want to look at the label…"

And yeah, does sound interesting and I'm really hoping this works for both of us.

On the wasp end at least, I think the juice mixture needs time to ferment in order to really start attracting wasps - like the video you'd posted suggested. So far only ants seem interested but I'll give it plenty of time.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I REALLY hope I don't get in trouble for this (but, if I do, I'll chin up and take my whacks)!


----------



## BobStrauss (9 mo ago)

Hah, that's awesome


----------

